# EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 FTW3 Ultra



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2020)

The EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 FTW3 Ultra comes with a massive triple-slot, triple-fan cooler that makes it the quietest RTX 3090 we've ever tested. Gaming noise levels are comparable to mid-range cards from a few years ago, but performance is like 300% higher, very impressive.

*Show full review*


----------



## dante`afk (Nov 4, 2020)

how can you say the quietest without comparing it directly to other board partner 3090s like strix oc?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2020)

dante`afk said:


> how can you say the quietest without comparing it directly to other board partner 3090s like strix oc?


You're not serious are you? Have you checked the review?


----------



## randompeep (Nov 4, 2020)

the new performance per buck king


----------



## dicktracy (Nov 4, 2020)

Strix is the best for 3080 but not so much for 3090


----------



## cellar door (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm still not a fan of evert nvidia card getting a "highly recommended" award - $1800 for this card. This thing is NOT $300 better then the Gigabyte or $200 more then MSI Trio


It takes away value from those award when every single nvidia card gets ono...  as is, I even stopped paying attention to them.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 4, 2020)

500W.......

Amazing piece of hardware to be sure, but that is a lot of heat to unload...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2020)

cellar door said:


> I'm still not a fan of evert nvidia card getting a "highly recommended" award - $1800 for this card. This thing is NOT $300 better then the Gigabyte or $200 more then MSI Trio
> 
> 
> It takes away value from those award when every single nvidia card gets ono...  as is, I even stopped paying attention to them.


The idea is "which RTX 3090 would you recommend?" Obviously if someone can't afford it, it's not for him


----------



## Searing (Nov 4, 2020)

randompeep said:


> the new performance per buck king



I saw one in store for the first time in Canada (no one had a preorder). Yours for the low price of $2600 CAD. What a joke. nVidia scalping their own customers.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 4, 2020)

Thx for the review on pancake monitor gaming haha.

Been loving mine since purchase. CUDA 11 still have a few kinks to work out but so far scientific computing performance on this has been nothing short of amazing.

@W1zzard  on the overclocking page you had EVGA RTX 3090 FTW3 Ultra @ 400 W . I think you meant 450Watt right? That is the default 107% power slider.


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Nov 4, 2020)

If the Kingpin had been available on day one, I'd have taken that, with its liquid cooler over everything else (except a Founders 3090) even at $2000.


----------



## Footman (Nov 4, 2020)

Performance per dollar looks great, lol..........


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> on the overclocking page you had EVGA RTX 3090 FTW3 Ultra @ 400 W . I think you meant 450Watt right?


Yup, fixed


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 4, 2020)

Searing said:


> I saw one in store for the first time in Canada (no one had a preorder). Yours for the low price of $2600 CAD. What a joke. nVidia scalping their own customers.



I'm seeing $2399 at Canada Computer quite the deal lol.


----------



## mechtech (Nov 4, 2020)

It would be nice if EVGA also made AMD cards.



Makaveli said:


> I'm seeing $2399 at Canada Computer quite the deal lol.



Is that before or after the 13% tax?


----------



## bug (Nov 4, 2020)

Damn right it's the quietest. At $1,800 and with that power draw, very few people will ever be able to hear one of these.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 4, 2020)

"During gaming, power consumption of the MSI Gaming X is around 350 W", taken from the power consumption page. Typo I think.


----------



## Makaveli (Nov 5, 2020)

mechtech said:


> It would be nice if EVGA also made AMD cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that before or after the 13% tax?



That is before tax.

$1799 USD is $2361 CAD + Retailer markup + Tax


----------



## F-man4 (Nov 5, 2020)

Defect 1: 500W’s OC performance is inferior to STRIX’s default .....
Defect 2: Massively died recently according to EVGA forum (may be caused by 457.09) .....
I’ll pass it.


----------



## Mescalamba (Nov 5, 2020)

F-man4 said:


> Defect 1: 500W’s OC performance is inferior to STRIX’s default .....
> Defect 2: Massively died recently according to EVGA forum (may be caused by 457.09) .....
> I’ll pass it.



Was kinda surprised that while clocks matched, performance didnt. Guess ASUS had better cherries to pick..


----------



## Noztra (Nov 5, 2020)

cellar door said:


> I'm still not a fan of evert nvidia card getting a "highly recommended" award - $1800 for this card. This thing is NOT $300 better then the Gigabyte or $200 more then MSI Trio
> 
> 
> It takes away value from those award when every single nvidia card gets ono...  as is, I even stopped paying attention to them.



I said that multiple times in other reviews. As soon its an NVIDIA product slap on the "highly recommend" award. When 99% of products get an award it makes in kinda useless.
 Same with the pros/cons list.

"14% faster than RTX 3080" is not a postive? - You are paying 800USD more for 14% performance. Should have been listed under cons with "ONLY 14% faster than RTX 3080"
"Manual power limit setting goes up to 500 W with XOC BIOS!" - So apparently now its a positive that a GPU can pull 500W. Let me guess when the review of the 6800XT/6900XT arrives under cons it will say "high power draw" even if it uses less than a RTX 3090.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 5, 2020)

Steevo said:


> 500W.......
> 
> Amazing piece of hardware to be sure, but that is a lot of heat to unload...


JHH wasn't kidding when he brought out the oven


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2020)

Noztra said:


> Let me guess when the review of the 6800XT/6900XT arrives under cons it will say "high power draw" even if it uses less than a RTX 3090.


"High heat output" is already listed in this review.

Performance per Watt is great on these cards? You are getting A LOT of performance. Is it possible that you are having unrealistic expectations that go beyond what is possible at this time?


----------



## randompeep (Nov 5, 2020)

Searing said:


> I saw one in store for the first time in Canada (no one had a preorder). Yours for the low price of $2600 CAD. What a joke. nVidia scalping their own customers.


More like evga being evga...it's the fatal combination I've seen coming sooner or later. Not excepting something better for the flagship of 'em all, but taking in consideration it measures 3x the perf of a vega 56 @4k and the FE having 1.5k MSRP, it should be priced ~1650 cost of a transaction, not the 'sheet price'. Preferably, this industry needs more transparency and courage to say 'buy it, BLING BLING BOY'


----------



## r.h.p (Nov 5, 2020)

Great review as always , i need to save a bit for this one though  *2,510.39 Australian Dollar  *


----------



## randompeep (Nov 5, 2020)

randompeep said:


> More like evga being evga...it's the fatal combination I've seen coming sooner or later. Not excepting something better for the flagship of 'em all, but taking in consideration it measures 3x the perf of a vega 56 @4k and the FE having 1.5k MSRP, it should be priced ~1650 cost of a transaction, not the 'sheet price'. Preferably, this industry needs more transparency and courage to say 'buy it, BLING BLING BOY'


I'm adding...20% price increase over MSRP is a lot for an AIB. It should come with a proper PSU at this price to be fine with non-less than 1.8k USD for the ultimate experience.


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 5, 2020)

As with all those silly overpriced pieces of technology, it will go from the shelves straight to the museum without me giving a second look. Good ridance !


----------



## X71200 (Nov 5, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Is it possible that you are having unrealistic expectations that go beyond what is possible at this time?



It's gotta be fast, it's got duct tape on it... the empty spaces on the PCB and that electrical tape tells me they're pushing the card quite a bit. Even after changing the heatsink color, the card is still ugly as heck for me. EVGA again strikes without a clue what the end user wants in his "everyday" PC. One can argue about doing some modifications on the PCB to use the card for overclocking runs. However, knowing how these GPUs react to high Ghz, I might even argue that the AMD card could get more gains from overclocking.


----------



## Mescalamba (Nov 5, 2020)

Stupid question maybe.

But is it possible to undervolt, how much and how well it keeps performance/frequency vs watts.

It used to be something that competition did fairly well. For example my piece of Vega 64 can do 1620@1.0V (with better PSU even a bit less). Which has a lot of benefits..


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 30, 2020)

Awesome card. My comment is regarding game streaming performance. W1z, this is something which isn't benchmarked, and I'm not sure there would ever be any expectation to.

Services like Steam Link obviously do not match direct performance on a PC. At the same resolutions and graphic settings, I usually experience around a 10-20 FPS drop when playing a game on Steam Link in my living room versus playing that same game directly on my computer. I have a 5700 XT and a 3950x, but I am considering in investing in a 6900 XT or a RTX 3090.


----------



## quadibloc (Jul 22, 2021)

Of course, now with the problems brought about by the beta of Amazon's New World game, a lot of people have come out of the woodwork claiming that EVGA's FTW3 series cards have serious flaws in their design or build quality. I don't know how much truth there is to this, and one article I've read has claimed that Nvidia has temperature sensors internal to the GPU that video card OEMs are choosing not to use; what on Earth is really going on here?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi,
ftw3's have dual vbios so maybe just the oc vbio's has a issue
All 3090's suffer from poorly designed cooling of the backside memory chips even on nvidia fe design.

And as oc'ing goes lots of people are doing shunt mods too to workaround designed voltage limits.


----------



## 64K (Jul 22, 2021)

That's a big card with a big appetite for power. I hope gamers buying this card are either gaming at 4K or running really high refresh rates on 1440p.


----------

